# Filet Mignon Cheesesteaks (Open Face)



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2017)

*Filet Mignon Cheesesteaks (Open Face)*

*Most Tender Cheesesteaks Ever!!*

I put a nice slice of Beef Tenderloin in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 132° for 90 minutes.

Then sliced it up for Sammies, added some American Cheese & Hot Peppers on some small steak rolls with Steak Sauce on the rolls.

I gotta eat it with a fork, but I get more guts than roll this way!!

These things were Fantastic, and Mrs Bear loved hers too, but without the Hot Peppers. She's real glad to be home!!!!

Bear

One nice slice of Beef Tenderloin:













IMG_1313.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Set at 132° for 90 minutes in my Sous Vide Supreme:













IMG_1314.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Steak Sammy Sauce on the rolls:













IMG_1316.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Fresh out of the Hot Bath:













IMG_1317.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Slicing for Sammies:













IMG_1318.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






All sliced up:













IMG_1320.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Lay the Filet Mignon out of each half roll:













IMG_1321.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Some American Cheese on each (didn't have any of my favorite Provolone):













IMG_1322.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017






Lay out some Hot Banana Peppers & Nuke just long enough to melt the cheese:













IMG_1324.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji] 
:points:
Good  idea


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2017)

That's a great looking sammie Bear!

I'm glad to hear that Linda is doing well & eating all your goodies!








   Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Johnny!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2017)

Great looking sammies I like the provolone too.

Glad to see things are getting back to normal around your house.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great looking sammie Bear!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Linda is doing well & eating all your goodies!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

These just melt in your mouth---So Tender!!

Yup---She's really doing Great !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

@ Bear,
Do you use the time guides that they give you with the machine? Or did you find a cookbook that you use for times and stuff? (Sous vide) Also.. do you use zip loc baggies ever?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> @ Bear,
> Do you use the time guides that they give you with the machine? Or did you find a cookbook that you use for times and stuff? (Sous vide) Also.. do you use zip loc baggies ever?


Everything!!!!

I use what came with my machine, plus I bought 3 different Sous Vide Cookbooks, and I search the web too & watch YouTube Sous Vide videos.

The Times & Temps are so all over the place that I try to take an average of the numbers agreed upon by most of the ones I find & compare.

The ones that come out Awesome, I keep, and I will eventually post the best ones in my "Step by Step Index".

These are the same methods I followed with all my Smoked Foods that end up in my "Step by Step Index".

Also: I used Ziplocs a couple times. They work, but I prefer Vac Packing for this game.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool [emoji]128526[/emoji]    I was looking at some other brands of machines and set ups. Under $400 [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 10, 2017)

Man, those look good!

I agree, times and temps for sous vide are all over the map. But it seems to work out good anyway.


----------



## el poco loco (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking sammies I like the provolone too.
> 
> Glad to see things are getting back to normal around your house.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2017)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Man, those look good!
> 
> I agree, times and temps for sous vide are all over the map. But it seems to work out good anyway.


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2017)

El Poco Loco said:


> Looks Great!!!


Thank You EPL !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Cool [emoji]128526[/emoji] I was looking at some other brands of machines and set ups. Under $400 [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Our kitchen is so full, because the last move we made (15 years ago) we went from a huge Kitchen to this one, which is less than half as big as the last one.

All the drawers & cabinets are stuffed, so I chose this "Sous Vide Supreme" because it's nice enough looking to leave it on the counter permanently.

Then I made it's home right next to the sink, so I can fill it & dump it very easily.

It worked out Great for us, and it works Great & doesn't make a sound because there's no circulator motor.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice Job Bear, looks great   I have got to get an SV 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2017)

gary s said:


> Nice Job Bear, looks great   I have got to get an SV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

